# Javascript, Nodejs, Express



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (16. Apr 2021)

Ich habe einen Server mit Nodejs Express und javascript gebaut der funktioniert auch Wunderbärchen

In Express wird verlangt dass Ressourcen mit 

res.sendFile

an die Seite weiter geleitet werden falls man diesen Server dann auf einen Web server startet ( im Moment funktioniert es nur über Localhost udn lokalen IP Adressen)
braucht man dann das noch

Man kann eine HTML seite ja auch ohne das Express und Nodejs bauen 

Meine Webseite braucht aber die Fähigkeit eine Session zu starten wo zwei Client miteinander kommunizieren
bin ich da allgemein auf den Falschen Weg mit Express oder gehts da schon in die Richtige Richtung


----------

